# Donkeys vs horses - mentality/attitude



## Summer3608

Mules are very stubborn and will tend to do what they won't. you will need a strong bond with the mule first. Trying just loving on it and making it yours.


----------



## southernbound

Donkeys are a whooooole other animal. They're nothing like horses. They're body language and communication is totally different. A horse moves away from pressure naturally, a donkey leans in, so you can pull all you want and they will just lean in more. With donkeys you really need to use positive reinforcement methods like clicker training.


----------



## Mulefeather

You sound as though you are working on pressure and release, which with horses works well because they move away from pressure, or can be taught to do so. Donkeys can also be taught to move away from pressure, but they do not do well with typical horse training methods. The behavior you are describing is your donkey "shutting down". Because they are not flight-based animals like horses, they tend to freeze instead when they are scared or confused. She has probably also figured out that she doesn't have to go anywhere because you will give up after a while. 

Positive reinforcement works wonders with donkeys, though. I love clicker training for them (just be cautious how many treats you give), as they figure it out VERY quickly. 

If really recommend watching the DVD "Donkey Training With Crystal Ward". I own a copy, and I really like it. You can get a 1-month subscription to GiddyUpFlix and watch it, it's really worth it.


----------



## ChitChatChet

Try having donkeys for 20 years and then switching to horses... My poor aching brain trying to re-train it for horses.

Though learning to be consistent and MUCH more stubborn has been good for working with ponies and one horse.


----------



## greentree

I am a new donkey owner....not my choice! Believe it or not, somebody dumped 3 jacks at my house! I have re homed the 2 younger, apparently never handled jacks, and kept the older, gentle one for myself. He LOVES me......brays every time he sees me! 
He leads well, and we have hung everything on him, and he doesn't seem to care. I am going to see how training goes. I have never been close to a donkey, except to head them while being hitched.

Meredith Hodges at her Lucky Three Ranch is a great resource! Wish I could
afford to go out there to CO and learn directly from her!


----------



## george the mule

llizzylou42 said:


> I'm just going to type and hope what I'm trying to say all comes out in. Way that makes sense.
> 
> 
> I have two horses and a donkey. The horses I can do many things with and if I want to do something new it usually only takes a day or two. I have had a horrible time trying to work with my donkey.
> 
> She has trouble with the farrier..or rather picking up her feet. She is more upset about her back legs, and I have tried to work with her and show her that it doesn't hurt, and it is okay, but she freaks out and tries to kick me.
> 
> She also will usually refuse to walk with a halter. She just stands ther and I can pull all I want. She couldn't care less.
> 
> I probably am doing something wrong... I just don't know what.
> 
> So my question is... Is there a huge mentality difference (horses to donkeys)?
> Is she just having problems due to poor training/abuse early in her life?
> 
> We have had her for 8 years, and it hasn't gotten better.
> Recently we got a new farrier and he seems to be able to work with her and show her it's okay?? But for the last 8 years, nothing has worked.
> 
> Mostly I'm just looking for advice!!


Sounds like she has you pretty well trained  "I. Don't. Wanna."

One thing that helps when George gets an attitude is to "drive" him.

Rather than trying to move him from his nose, I let the lead go loose, step back behind his shoulder, and give him a pat on the butt with one hand while encouraging him vocally and pointing his nose in the direction I want him to move with gentle pressure on his cheek or neck from the other hand.

Keep a calm and happy/playful attitude when you do it, and reward a step with a cheerful "Oh Good Girl!!!".

Also, the longears clan like to take their time and think about things, so be patient. And if it doesn't happen after a few nudges, drop it and come back to it later. Just be careful you don't get your toes stepped on.

ByeBye! Steve


----------



## SlideStop

#1 thing is you CANNOT force a donkey. For leading I would grab some Cheerios and reward him for following you. Walk into his paddock give him a couple move a few feet away and say "come on donk!" (That's what I say :lol. When he comes, reward. Make a game of it, when they follow you reward. Then introduce the halter and lead. Give it a tug and match it with the verbal command. Reward when they oblige. Donkeys really feed off repition and reward. You need to make the training "their idea".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

